# importation playlist ipod



## yannix (23 Février 2009)

Hello,

je sais que ce sujet a été traité maintes et maintes fois, mais j'ai un soucis et je ne trouve pas la solution : j'ai utilisé des supers logiciels de transfert de musique depuis ipod vers itunes (ipod access, ipod.itunes,ipod viewver ...)
Le problème, c'est que soit il faut copier les playlists les unes après les autres, soit le soft copie les playlist mais du coup je me retrouve avec de magnifiques noms de fichiers du style ATGHUK.mp3 ...

Il y a t il une solution qui permette d'importer une playlist avec création d'un dossier du même nom de la playlist et les mp3 bien nommés?

Merci pour votre aide

Yannick


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2009)

La réponse est oui. J'ai trouvé ce soft en cherchant sur ce forum. Plus moyen de me souvenir du nom, mais je me rappelle que c'était un shareware donc il fallait cliquer sur un message toutes les 50 musiques importées. Mais sinon il a marché nickel. 

Regarde sur http://www.versiontracker.com/ c'est la que je l'avais téléchargé.


----------



## yannix (23 Février 2009)

arf merci pour ta réponse, en route pour le st graal!)


----------



## yannix (23 Février 2009)

ipodcopy?


----------



## yannix (23 Février 2009)

ben non c'est pareil il me copie un nom de fichier mp3 tout bizarre...


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2009)

yannix a dit:


> arf merci pour ta réponse, en route pour le st graal!)



arf, il suffit de faire une recherche sur VersionTracker avec iPod comme mot clef. Ensuite tu lis en travers toutes les descriptions (en gris) et en 5 minutes tu en trouves quelques-uns (il doit y en avoir d'autre).

Tu as quoi comme iPod ?

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/199894
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/27353
*http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23390* excellent mais pas avec un iPod touch
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/32235
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30994


edit : en fait VersionTracker à même un catégorie spéciale pour ce type de soft iTunes - iPod Backup/Copy Software 

edit2 : le soft c'est Music rescue


----------

